# Hendo wants Jones



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

> ”I’d rather fight (Jones) now than in two years … He’s just been improving so much, and he’ll be a lot tougher to beat in two years and I’m getting older … I was surprised by the way Shogun came to the (UFC 128) fight. It seemed like he was very unsure, not prepared, and that’s not Shogun anybody wants to see. It’s unfortunate, but it happens when you’re not in shape. When you’re not in shape, it doesn’t matter what your skills are.”


http://www.tatame.com/2011/05/18/Henderson-on-Jon-Jones-Id-rather-fight-him-now-than-in-two-years


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Hendo talking with wisdom ones again :thumbsup:

Lyoto said it, Hendo said it and the Fans should get it too. 


The Real Shogun is someone very different!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

This fight would be crazy and Hendo is right when he said that he is getting freakishly better each fight, and in 2 years that kid is going to be untouchable


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I don't see any reason to believe that Hendo would offer much to Bones. Hell, Hendo got outwrestled by Shields for shits sake. Jones would manhandle Hendo and toss him around. Plus, I don't think Hendo's overhand right would do too much against Jones length and unpredictability....


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Hendo talking with wisdom ones again :thumbsup:
> 
> Lyoto said it, Hendo said it and the Fans should get it too.
> 
> ...


The Real Shogun would still get manhandled by Bones again. just a bad style match up.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Im always down to see hendo throw down, this could either be a lopsided stomping by jones, or a really competitive fight, in either case it would probably sell.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Unfortunately I don't see Hendo having any chance. The reach would be too big of a difference.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> The Real Shogun would still get manhandled by Bones again. just a bad style match up.


You have no clue what you are talking about!

Even an out of shape Shogun was able to scramble back to his feet. 

A rematch would look completely different.. like I said from day one!!


It's delusional to think otherwise!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

The Jones of now against the Hendo of 4 years ago would be a great fight.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Davisty69 said:


> I don't see any reason to believe that Hendo would offer much to Bones. Hell, Hendo got outwrestled by Shields for shits sake. Jones would manhandle Hendo and toss him around. Plus, I don't think Hendo's overhand right would do too much against Jones length and unpredictability....


Jake Shields out-wrestled a Hendo missing a spine. That was the worst Hendo we have seen. His back was so messed up that he was looking like a cripple. A healthy Hendo would have finished Jake.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Not to mention the fact that he was fighting at 185. 205 is a much better weight for him at his age, but that being said I don't see him beating Jones.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

I know one thing , Henderson would come in to throw down he won't be scared maybe this is the type of fighter Jones needs at this point other than Evans , i cant see too many fighters pushing him.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> I know one thing , Henderson would come in to throw down he won't be scared maybe this is the type of fighter Jones needs at this point other than Evans , i cant see too many fighters pushing him.


Unless it is the Henderson from the Shields fight, he may only last a few mins. Unfortunately, Shogun isn't the only one that shows up unprepared (even if for good reason).


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Jones is the type of fighter that anyone would be cautious. Henderson would not be scared to take risks. I don't think we'd see the Henderson in the Shields fight cause he wouldn't cut weight.


----------



## BronxBruceWayne (May 15, 2009)

haha jonny bones is nasty but i'm bettin on hendo for this one. inside leg kick.. big right hand. bones on the floor.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

I would buy this Pay Per View!! War Hendo


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Unfortunately I don't see Hendo having any chance. The reach would be too big of a difference.


This. I believe the same goes for all the LHWs. Bones first loss will come in the HW division I believe. Far in the future.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Hendo has got some serious balls I like the guy.

Jones will beat him down though.


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

I love Hendo. Not only was he the first person to win a rd against A Silva in the UFC, even tho he lost, right after a tough loss to the best Rampage there has ever been, he has signed on the dotted line to fight Fedor @ heavyweight and is at the same time calling out the young gun that EVERYBODY is jocking in JJ. No matter what you wanna say about Hendo, its undeniable that he is willing to go toe to toe with the very best in every division from MW on up lol. I love it. Tally all that up and add the fact that hes still REALLY competitive at his ge and that UFC 100 KO, and Hendo will always be one of my top fav 5 fighters ever.

If Hendo, the 205 lb champ of SF, beats Fedor, I say Dana could give him ANY fight he wants at ANY division from 185-265lbs and the FIGHT could really really sell. Thats crazy lol if hendo beats fedor, I officially say win or lose, he deserves the fight against JJ.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

3DLee said:


> I love Hendo. Not only was he the first person to win a rd against A Silva in the UFC, even tho he lost, right after a tough loss to the best Rampage there has ever been, he has signed on the dotted line to fight Fedor @ heavyweight and is at the same time calling out the young gun that EVERYBODY is jocking in JJ. No matter what you wanna say about Hendo, its undeniable that he is willing to go toe to toe with the very best in every division from MW on up lol. I love it. Tally all that up and add the fact that hes still REALLY competitive at his ge and that UFC 100 KO, and Hendo will always be one of my top fav 5 fighters ever.
> 
> If Hendo, the 205 lb champ of SF, beats Fedor, I say Dana could give him ANY fight he wants at ANY division from 185-265lbs and the FIGHT could really really sell. Thats crazy lol if hendo beats fedor, I officially say win or lose, he deserves the fight against JJ.


Then I want Hendo to beat Fedor even more Because if Fedor wins, he'll disappear somewhere again... With Zuffa is charge, M-1 will have a hard time getting what they want. And Henderson facing Jones sounds awesome... in case of Dan's solid victory.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

As much as I like Henderson, I don't think it would be a solid victory. He maybe a good fighter but Jon Jones is steadily getting better. To me that means Jones stands a good chance at winning.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I like that Henderson has guts. Not a lot of people are lining up to fight Jones. That said, I think Jones does some serious hurt on him.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I remember reading about this awhile ago. I'd watch it. Why not... Hendo aint winning, but I want to see if JBJ can be the first person to KO em or TKO em for that matter. 

First he needs to worry about "The Emperor." Anybody know if it's catch weight or 225...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well if Henderson holds onto the title until Strikeforce and the UFC merge that might happen. Wouldn't be the first time that Henderson was involved in a unification bout. But I honestly don't see Henderson winning cause Jones is only getting better.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The hell does Jones have to do to get a little respect?

"OH SHOGUN WAS HURT!"

"That wasn't the same Shogun who KTFO of Machida!"

"Healthy Shogun by whatever he wants"

"Shogun didn't look like Shogun"

I hope they fight again so Jones beats him even worse than before, we'll hear this shit for years just like we have with Forrest/Shogun 1.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I never thought that Jones has been underrated. He did a great job against all his opponents. Shogun was the champion and the fact is Jones beat the champion and is the champion now.


----------

